# Troyke U-9 Rotary Table Disassembly



## jbc (Mar 5, 2016)

I recently purchased a 9" Troyke rotary table which is a bit stiff to rotate. So I thought I would disassemble it for a good cleaning. I made some headway but am having problems figuring out how to remove the rotating table.

Does anyone have experience with disassembling a Troyke or better yet a manual on disassembly. 

Any help would be appreciated.


John
Newbie machinist, long time forum lurker.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 5, 2016)

John 
Welcome aboard you lurker you 

Where did you get this Troyke table, new or used? These things look like they are incredible tables! and you call yourself a newbie?
Pictures and model numbers etc would be valuable. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------

